# 600 volt transformer



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

If the source was 600 volts, and a 480 volt transformer has already been installed, I'd look at using 3-600 volt to 120 volt single phase transformers connected to buck the 600 down to 480. 

I don't know for sure, but I'd bet they'd be less expensive than a 600 to 480 transformer.

The other option would be to simply replace the 480 volt transformer with a 600 volt one.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

The voltage change is too much and the steel and copper cost for a transformer to due this would be close to the same size as a standard step down.


----------



## Rap2 (Dec 17, 2010)

But either way, to contend with 208,480 and 600 volts you need at least 2 transformers... if not 5


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

In theory a transformer could be manufactured to do all the secondary voltages you require.

Not sure how practical this would be and there might be voltage regulation issues and expense as the secondary windings would have to be wound for the highest current. I THINK?


----------



## Rap2 (Dec 17, 2010)

I assume such a transformer would have to have more sets of windings than a standard transformer... I have gotten quotes on custom wound transformers which basically just jack up the high side voltage to 600 volts and the price is not much more than a standard transformer, and some companies just outright make a 600 volt unit.

But I have no idea what it would cost to have another winding or core if that's what it would take.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Rap2 said:


> But I have no idea what it would cost to have another winding or core if that's what it would take.



Just a SWAG, but I believe you could have single set of windings (per secondary phase) with taps at various points. Allowing the different voltages.

Or a single core with multiple windings


----------



## Rap2 (Dec 17, 2010)

wouldn't the taps have to be on separate windings? Else you would be introducing the 600 volts on the same wire as the 480 which just happens to be in a coil... not changing through induction...


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Rap2 said:


> wouldn't the taps have to be on separate windings? Else you would be introducing the 600 volts on the same wire as the 480 which just happens to be in a coil... not changing through induction...


I have seen a transformer like I described brought two different voltages off a single winding just based on the location of the taps on the coils.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

brian john said:


> I have seen a transformer like I described brought two different voltages off a single winding just based on the location of the taps on the coils.


Rated at what Brian? Purty good size tranny I expect.......


----------

